# GEAR FOR SALE



## dav1d_K1ng (Sep 17, 2011)

I am interested in your Stu Apte rod.
Please let me know what's up.


----------



## Flyguy22 (Feb 23, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Flyguy22 (Feb 23, 2008)

> RedBone 908 2pc fly rod  $50  with tube
> 
> RedBone 910 2pc fly rod   $ 50
> 
> ...


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

Is the redbone 908 still for sale? What kind of condition is it in?


----------



## Flyguy22 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes. PM sent.


----------

